# Newborn lost 13% of birth weight



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've tried doing searches and can't find what I'm looking for--sorry 'cause I know some of this has been answered before:

My sister in law just had a baby last Thursday (he's 3 days old now). As of yesterday, he had lost 7% of his birth weight, but today he's lost 13% which has me worried. Her MW said that it seemed like her milk was starting to come in yesterday, so that's a good sign. She also knows lots of skin on skin time can help, and I can pump for her if she needs to supplement (is an SNS the best way to give a supplement if needed?). Do folks here have advice for me/her?

Specifically, I want to make sure that the lactation consultant that they're using is IBCLC (is that the right acronym?) certified. I know there's a website that folks have posted here where you can search for certified lactation consultants online (in case the hospitals consultant is not certified). Does anyone have that website?

I only have one child, so I'm not an expert at newborn nursing, so I want to make sure she has good support!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

What does 7 or 13% come out to? My DS weighed 7lbs 7.5oz at birth and when we left the hospital was down to around 6lbs 12oz - so he'd lost... 11.5+ oz? Babies *ALWAYS* loose some right after birth - at least, bf babies do.. I wouldn't worry about supplementing yet. I'd give it at least a week or so untill her milk really comes in (it took mine 4+ days, forget exactly). I know DS didn't nurse much until mine came in!

GL!!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is the web site for ILCA and finding an IBCLC: http://www.ilca.org/falc.html

Good luck to your SIL. 13% is worrying. Any chance she was pumped full of IV fluids during labour? There is a thought that this leads to 'over inflated' birth weight in the baby, which would result in lots of pee and loss of this 'extra' weight.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I second the IV question -- my baby lost A LOT of weight in his first week, but I attribute that partially to being on an IV (not my choice -- whole other issue).


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

How much did the baby weigh to start? My dd was 9 lbs 13.3 oz and had dropped to 8 lbs 8 oz by day 5, which is when my milk came in, so that's just over 13% loss. I didn't have an IV but she was hugely swollen at birth and was 9 lbs 0 oz by discharge on day 2. Since she was big to begin with, the ped wasn't concerned unless she continued to lose weight, but after my milk came in, she gained 5 oz in three days.


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

How very nice of you to do all this for your SIL!

First, please know that scales are never accurate. Are they using the same one each time they weigh the baby and also under the same circumstances (e.g. after/before a feeding, etc.)?

_http://drjacknewman.com/index.php?op...132&Itemid=176
"Notes on scales and weights
differences from one scale to another. Weights have often been written down wrong. A soaked cloth diaper may weigh 250 grams (half a pound) or more, so babies should be weighed naked or with a brand new dry diaper.
Many rules about weight gain are taken from observations of growth of formula feeding babies. They do not necessarily apply to breastfeeding babies. A slow start may be compensated for later, by fixing the breastfeeding. Growth charts are guidelines only."_

If a lactation consultant (not a lactation educator) is not available, call La Leche League's Hotline: (800) LA-LECHE. In fact, you may want to contact a LLL Leader in addition to an LC... just in case the LC can only come for certain amount of times, etc.

My first daughter had lost more than 10% of her weight before leaving the hospital, too. After about two weeks, she always weighed in the 95th percentile from there on.









Your SIL's latch-on should be looked at and some small adjustments can be made, just in case. Generally a baby who is losing weight, though, needs to have his latch-on looked at by an LC.

take care!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the support and websites everyone (I love MDC







)! Here's the current situation with them:

I recommended that they see if their lactation person is IBCLC certified, but they said that they're really happy with her, so they're not worried about it (but there is a certified IBCLC nearby if things get really bad--thanks for that website!)

Apparently, last night (Saturday night) one of their nurses (NOT the lactation person) told them that they needed to supplement with formula since their son's weight had dropped so much. Made it sound like there was no option, it was 3am, they are new parents and exhausted and are worried about their son (and I wasn't sleeping overnight there...I would have had a few words for the nurse!...and an extra boob for the babe). So he got a little formula last night (which made him throw up).

Today, their lactation person came in to work with them on latch, positions, etc. Sounded like that went really well. She is having them breastfeed every 3 hours at least, then pump with hospital grade pump, then feed the baby the pumped milk too to make sure that he gets at least 30 mL per feeding (they are weighing the baby before and after each feeding on the same scale every time--thanks for that tip). Today, he only needed to be supplemented with 5mL of formula once (using this routine). They are hoping to be able to be off formula completely from now on. I also pumped for them today, and was able to give them about 2 oz in case they need to supplement tonight.

Unfortunately, last night they had to use a regular flow nipple (what is a hospital birthing area doing with a regular flow nipple??? It's not like there are non-newborns hanging around needing bottles!!







Grrrr). Today, my brother in law went to get a slower flow nipple to hopefully avoid nipple confusion (I didn't ask what he was able to find 'cause I'm sure no expert on bottles!). I brought up the issue of maybe trying to use an SNS feeder instead of bottles, but they are happy with how things are going, and say that they're not planning to have to use supplementation at all once her milk is fully in--hopefully tomorrow (Monday)--so they plan to use the bottles for now.

Does this sound like a reasonable approach to getting babe's weight up without jeopardizing anything? Should I push harder for a call to the IBCLC or wait a couple days and see how it goes (seems like this lactation person is someone they're happy with, even though she's letting them use a bottle)? Thanks for the advice all.

ETA: And yes, she did have IV (cesarean), so that may have inflated birth weight too (I'm not sure exactly what his weights were at birth and now). Good point.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, now her milk is in with force, and she's in complete pain and very engorged. So frustrating! At least she's home from the hospital, and has an appt with lactation folks tomorrow morning. Suggestions welcome...


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Nurse nurse nurse! Often expressing some into a burp cloth before latching can help, as can reverse pressure softening (http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html).

Great that her milk is in - hopefully the engorgement will lessen soon and they will be off to a good start.

Does she plan to co-sleep? Offering before the baby has become frantic will really help with the latch too.








s to you all! She's lucky to have you to help!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

What a lucky SIL you have to have so much support!

That much loss is not a reason to panic, but it's definitely a reason to pay attention. And it sounds like that's just what they've done and gotten reasonable advice from the LC (not everyone would agree that supplementing, pumping and bottles were required, but it's not an unreasonable suggestion).

So, now mama is full full full and baby probably doesn't know what hit him. She might consider:

- pumping for comfort only: perhaps even trying to hand express rather than use the pump
- there's some good evidence that engorgement is less about the milk filling up the breasts than the lymphatic system being in overdrive with all the new activity: rather than massaging out the milk, she could try gentle upward massage towards the armpit to help drain the fluid
- those good old cabbage leaves help and some people do have success with brief period with ice packs (I always hesitate because it seems extreme)
- lots of fluids, lots of rest and lots and lots of nursing

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Nurse nurse nurse! Often expressing some into a burp cloth before latching can help, as can reverse pressure softening (http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...cotterman.html).

Great that her milk is in - hopefully the engorgement will lessen soon and they will be off to a good start.

Does she plan to co-sleep? Offering before the baby has become frantic will really help with the latch too.








s to you all! She's lucky to have you to help!

















:

In regards to babes intial weight loss, I have always been a bit skeptical of the whole 10% rule. Sometimes it takes awhile for milk to come in. When I went through my doula traing, my instructor said that it's quite normal for women in other countries babies to lose as much as 20% but be just fine. But I have always had problems with "rules" I hate the milestone charts too


----------



## dagnydagny (Dec 31, 2007)

My dd lost 12% of her birthweight in the first 4 days. On day 5, she gained 5 ounces and kept gaining after that. She was born at 7 lbs 5 ounces and at one point was down to 6 pounds 8 ounces.

I think this is a fairly common occurrence and nursing / skin to skin contact are what wlil help the most.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacksmum8* 







:

In regards to babes intial weight loss, I have always been a bit skeptical of the whole 10% rule. Sometimes it takes awhile for milk to come in. When I went through my doula traing, my instructor said that it's quite normal for women in other countries babies to lose as much as 20% but be just fine. But I have always had problems with "rules" I hate the milestone charts too









That's really interesting. I heard the exact opposite at a LLL conference. I don't have my notes with me right now. Whoever it was said that often _no_ weightloss is normal, and that the 7% often seen in the west is tolerated but not ideal. I'm stretching here to remember without my notes, but I think it was related to birthing practices and normal post partum behaviour (mother catching the baby, immediate skin to skin, not seperating mother and baby, etc.)


----------



## mb05 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miche28* 
- pumping for comfort only: perhaps even trying to hand express rather than use the pump
- there's some good evidence that engorgement is less about the milk filling up the breasts than the lymphatic system being in overdrive with all the new activity: rather than massaging out the milk, she could try gentle upward massage towards the armpit to help drain the fluid
- those good old cabbage leaves help and some people do have success with brief period with ice packs (I always hesitate because it seems extreme)
- lots of fluids, lots of rest and lots and lots of nursing

Hope that helps a bit!

Great advice! I would just add applying a warm, wet compress before nursing to help soften the nipple & help with baby's latch-on. The ice packs should be used to help with swelling in between nursing sessions.

Breastfeeding after a cesaren may be more difficult for some, but it's completely doable!


----------

